# Netzwerkkabel cat 6 oder 7 selbst verlegen?



## Ipsei1986 (28. Dezember 2015)

Huhu,

Selbst ist der Mann, ich würde gerne Zuhause innen und außen Netzwerkkabel verlegen und die Stecker von einem Fachmann anschließen lassen. (inc. Kabelprüfung). Frage sollte man gleich Cat 7. Kabel verwenden oder aus welchen Grund sollte ich bei Cat 6 bleiben?

Kabellänge liegen bei 30-50 Meter. Teilweise im Haus teilweise außen. Die Kabel werden für Ip-Kameraüberwachung gebraucht.


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich würd Cat7 Kabel verlegen und auf günstige Cat5-Dosen anklemmen.
Neue Dosen anzuklemmen falls du doch mal mehr brauchst ist dann das kleinere Übel als neue Kabel zu ziehen.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Dezember 2015)

Ipsei1986 schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann, ich würde gerne Zuhause innen und außen Netzwerkkabel verlegen und die Stecker von einem Fachmann anschließen lassen. (inc. Kabelprüfung). Frage sollte man gleich Cat 7. Kabel verwenden oder aus welchen Grund sollte ich bei Cat 6 bleiben?


Wenn die Kabel nur für Überwachungskameras gebraucht werden reichen auch Cat. 5(e) Kabel aus (1 GBit/s auf 100m), da sind Cat 6/7-Kabel nicht notwendig (10 GBit/s auf 100m), vor allem da ich bezweifle, dass das Aufzeichnungsgerät 10 GBit/s Ports hat.  Solltest aber darauf achten, dass die Kabel geschirmt sind, also kein UTP sondern mindestens FTP, besser SFTP 
Wenn die Cat. 6/7-Kabel allerdings nur vernachlässigbar mehr kosten, kann bzw. sollte man diese auch nehmen, denn man weiß nie was die Zukunft noch bringen wird, deswegen ist in der Industrie das Beste immer gerade Gut genug. Die Anschlüsse "patchen" ist auch kein Hexenwerk (vor allem mit dem richtigen Werkzeug), Bilder für die Pin-Belegung findest du zu Hauf im Internet bzw. hab ich das selbst auch schon gemacht, musst dich dann halt entscheiden ob du A- oder B-Belegung nimmst, was aber keinen Einfluss auf Funktion und Leistung hat 

Edit: Das Werkzeug zum Patchen inkl. Testgerät findest du für 15€ auf Amazon.de


----------



## Cinnayum (28. Dezember 2015)

Cat 7 Kabel bringen dir überhaupt nix, wenn die Stecker und Netzwerkgerätebuchsen kein Cat 7 sind.
Nur dann kannst du die Dämpfungswerte einhalten.

Ein Cat 6 oder 7 Kabel ist IMMER geschirmt. Ungeschirmt würde das gar nicht die Spec erfüllen.
Hier liest man wieder lustigen Käse abends.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted-Pair-Kabel#Kategorie_7.2F7A


----------



## Ipsei1986 (28. Dezember 2015)

ob Cat 6 oder 7 macht ja kaum einen preislichen Unterschied. Deswegen würde ich halt zu Cat 7 greifen.  

@Abductee: Warum würdest du mir nur eine Cat5 Dose empfehlen?


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2015)

Weil sie billig sind und für dein Vorhaben völlig ausreichen.
So eine Dose ist dann später schnell gewechselt wenn du es doch schneller haben willst.
Ein neues Kabel einziehen dagegen ist keine Gaudi.

Edit:
Wau, die Cat6 Dosen sind ja kaum teurer, dann nimm die 6er.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Dezember 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ein Cat 6 oder 7 Kabel ist IMMER geschirmt. Ungeschirmt würde das gar nicht die Spec erfüllen.
> Hier liest man wieder lustigen Käse abends.[/URL]


Das war auf die Cat. 5 Kabel bezogen. Vielleicht solltest du mal den Käse richtig lesen


----------



## Malkolm (28. Dezember 2015)

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass du Verlegekabel nimmst und kein Patchkabel. Der starre Leiter von Verlegekabel ist bei Längen ab 30m immer der Litze eines Patchkabels vorzuziehen. Angeschlossen wird Verlegekabel ausschließlich an Patchfeldern und Netzwerkdosen, dafür braucht es auch keinen Fachmann.
Für offene Verlegung im Außenebereich lohnt sich auch entsprechendes witterungs- und uvbeständiges Kabel.


----------



## Ipsei1986 (28. Dezember 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Cat 7 Kabel bringen dir überhaupt nix, wenn die Stecker und Netzwerkgerätebuchsen kein Cat 7 sind.
> Nur dann kannst du die Dämpfungswerte einhalten.
> 
> Ein Cat 6 oder 7 Kabel ist IMMER geschirmt. Ungeschirmt würde das gar nicht die Spec erfüllen.
> ...



Diese Aussage verunsichter mich jetzt leicht, kann ich kein Cat 7. Kabel verwenden?


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Dezember 2015)

Ipsei1986 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage verunsichter mich jetzt leicht, kann ich kein Cat 7. Kabel verwenden?


Du kannst schon Cat. 7 Kabel an einer Cat. 5 Dose verwenden, nur dann kriegst du halt nicht die Übertragungsraten welche mit Cat. 7 möglich wären, weil, wie Cinnayum  schon gesagt hatte, die Dämpfung zu groß ist


----------



## Ipsei1986 (28. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar. Danke euch. Wenn ich hier schon die Profis habe, könnt Ihr mir Cat 7. Kabel auf Rolle empfehlen?


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Dezember 2015)

Ipsei1986 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Danke euch. Wenn ich hier schon die Profis habe, könnt Ihr mir Cat 7. Kabel auf Rolle empfehlen?


Wie viele Meter sind's denn insgesamt die verlegt werden müssen?


----------



## Ipsei1986 (28. Dezember 2015)

300 Meter


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Dezember 2015)

Ipsei1986 schrieb:


> 300 Meter


Also mindestens 300 Meter oder ist eine Mögliche Verschnittmenge schon mit einbezogen?


----------



## Ipsei1986 (28. Dezember 2015)

Verschnitt ist schon mit eingerechnet aber wegen 50 Meter hin oder her kommt es nicht an, kann man immer wieder mal gebrauchen


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Dezember 2015)

Ipsei1986 schrieb:


> Verschnitt ist schon mit eingerechnet aber wegen 50 Meter hin oder her kommt es nicht an, kann man immer wieder mal gebrauchen


Dieses Kabel kannst du nehmen (Länge kannst du auch wählen): Ligawo ® Verlegekabel Cat.7 300m auf Holztrommel S: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## ddawgg (29. Dezember 2015)

@FrozenPie

Vielleicht wäre noch die Duplex Variante interessant. Man weiß ja nie


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Dezember 2015)

ddawgg schrieb:


> @FrozenPie
> 
> Vielleicht wäre noch die Duplex Variante interessant. Man weiß ja nie


Duplex gibt's leider nur bis 250m und darunter


----------



## ddawgg (29. Dezember 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Duplex gibt's leider nur bis 250m und darunter



Dann nimmt man 250m Duplex, macht einen Schnitt bei 200m und hat ein 50m Duplex zum trennen -> 2x 50m non-duplex.
Habe ich zum Teil auch so gemacht


----------



## marvinj (29. Dezember 2015)

Dann musst du aufpassen, dass du beim Anschließen der Steckerverbindungen an deine gewünschte Kabellänge, die Kupferkabel nicht zu weit auseinander ziehst. TP Kabel sind nunmal so ausgelegt, dass ein Adernpaar durch die Verdrillung die Abstrahlung auf ein Minimum reduziert (um nicht als Antenne zu fungieren)  .
Solltest du beim Verbinden die Verdrillung zu weit auseinanderziehen, Maximum sind 13!mm, kann es passieren, dass  das Kabel zu viele Störungen aufweist, und nicht mehr oder eingeschränkt funktioniert.


----------

